# quick volunteer request



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

One thing I have always wanted to do is create a page that lists all the individual forum threads discussing how TUG has saved its members countless thousands of dollars in both buying resale...and travel advice/discounts.

This of course would mean scouring the google search engines for terms like "saved" and "rescind" and "thank you" or "thanks" etc and finding threads from members who saved money via TUG.

With the other things on my plate at the moment, i simply dont have the time to do this.  so I figure I would ask for a volunteer to do this.

The volunteer of course would be given a membership extension for his/her efforts in this endeavor.

I will show you how to easily search for the threads in google...the time spent will be going through them and finding ones that reflect members saving money.

all I need is a compiled list of threads on this subject...with a simple title like "member saved $500 on scuba lessons" or as in more recently "member saved 25k after rescinding from developer and looking to resale market"  etc etc.

I will construct a page for all of these to be organized in a nice and simple format.

so..whos game =)


----------



## gdeluca (Jul 9, 2008)

I would be more than happy to volunteer Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

fantastic...shoot me an email at tug@tug2.net and ill help you get started.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 10, 2008)

Let me know if you need any more help. I like doing stuff like that.


----------

